
FCC Head Ajit Pai: Killing Net Neutrality Will Set the Internet Free - em3rgent0rdr
http://reason.com/blog/2017/11/21/ajit-pai-net-neutrality-podcast
======
draw_down
Looks like Reason is drinking the Kool Aid.

